# Wood and Tube Mod



## Genosmate (22/4/15)

Sometimes I just sketch things up and then start roughing my ideas out using whatever I can find.
Got an idea for a bottom feeder wood mod with exposed copper tubes.Maybe some sort of shaping to the timber.
Just used a scrap piece of ash and cut up a handle from a floor mop.
Quite like it but now I have to design a switch (not big on wires) and refine the shape and decide if I can make it with one piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Guunie (23/4/15)

That design has so much potential!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

@Genosmate that looks superb for just a few pieces of scraps....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/15)

Oooeee I like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

